# Silverface Twin Reverb $550 (Toronto)



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is a good deal due to mods and condition:

Vintage Fender Twin Reverb Silverface | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's probably a fair price. It's about what one in that shape is actually worth, so lower than I would expect to see as an asking price. I'd buy it to use as a workhorse at that price.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who is Kelly Deyong?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If it sounded good I guess it could always be retolexed to clean it up.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks like a prime candidate for a full restoration. IMSC, Kelly Deyong was a supplier of audio gear for concerts. Funny how that amp started out in Vancouver and made it's way to Toronto.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I offered the guy $500 and he accepted. Now we just have to arrange a meet.

A good friend of mine is a guitar tech at my local L&M. He owns a bunch of vintage amps (mostly Marshall JMPs, but some Fenders as well) and has restored some that needed restoring. He has also retolexed amps for mutual friends (including the JCM 800 that I used to own). I will take the amp to him and have him do it. Hopefully he has some grill cloth too.

The other order of business if I get it will be to have that master volume mod undone.

I really like my Orange AD30 but have always been a combo guy. I wonder if this Twin might make my Orange redundant?


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Good stuff. I was going to offer him $450, had the email written, but then hemmed and hawed. I don't think I really want to go the giant amp direction after all.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

nbs2005 said:


> Good stuff. I was going to offer him $450, had the email written, but then hemmed and hawed. I don't think I really want to go the giant amp direction after all.



My current amp is an Orange AD30, so it is loud. Before that I had a Twin Reverb Reissue, and before that a 100 watt Marshall JCM800 so I am used to loud and actually think the big amps sound good when played at low volumes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Because they do 

*sells his to pay debts and go digital*


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Because they do


Yep, and I wish I hadn't spent so much time drinking the 'you need a low wattage amp for home use' Kool-Aid.




> *sells his to pay debts and go digital*



Paying debts is just one of those things ya' gotta do.

And going digital is a legit choice for many. I've considered it, but prefer simplicity and it doesn't get much more simple than Twins, JCM800s, or AD30s.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> And going digital is a legit choice for many. I've considered it, but prefer simplicity and it doesn't get much more simple than Twins, JCM800s, or AD30s.


I'm selling a twin and JCM800, and digital will be just as simple. Turn it on, tune up, go.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I'm selling a twin and JCM800, and digital will be just as simple. Turn it on, tune up, go.



Maybe for you because you can get things set exactly how you want them. For me, I can be a bit of a technophobe at times so it would take me far longer to set things up than it would for you.


----------

